# Tempo frio em Portugal continental



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

> Tempo frio em Portugal continental
> 2009-12-15 (IM)
> 
> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental tem sido influenciado nos ultimos dois dias por uma massa de ar frio transportado na circulação de um anticiclone localizado nas Ilhas Britânicas, o que originou tempo frio.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Estou especialmente orgulhoso do Alentejo, pois apenas o interior tem a possibilidade de chegar a valores destes. 

Foi, até, um evento bastante surpreendente na região em causa, pois não esperava valores tão baixos para já, apesar de não serem totalmente surpreendentes tendo em conta o mês presente.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

_*-4,6ºC em Aljezur, -3,4ºC em Portimão*_



Bem... isso lá pelo algarve este bravo!!! Aquela gente não estranhou??


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Z13 disse:


> _*-4,6ºC em Aljezur, -3,4ºC em Portimão*_
> 
> 
> 
> Bem... isso lá pelo algarve este bravo!!! Aquela gente não estranhou??



ambas as estaçoes ( aljezur e portimao) estao numa cova a uma distancia demasiado longe das cidades sendo pouco representativas das cidades....acontecem muitos casos destes na rede do IM
estas estaçoes medem especialmente os valores minimos exageradamente devido á localizaçao isolada e num vale apertado
interessante foram os valores minimos em sines....que rondaram os 3º e as maximas de 9 ou 10º


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Em relação aos valores de Portimão, já houve gente que disse achar que havia aí algo de errado. Isto é um assunto que já não é de agora.
Eu contudo, como não tenho conhecimentos práticos sobre o local da estação, acredito nos valores do IM. Penso que representam um local peculiar. Isso tem o seu interesse próprio, para quem gosta de microclimas, sobretudo.
Em relação a Aljezur, já há algum tempo, que tenho reparado nas mínimas tão baixas que atinge, penso que se deverá  a alguma particularidade geográfica da zona, tal como no caso de Portimão.
Por outro lado, Zebreira e Castelo Branco, normalmente até têm mínimas relativamente elevadas tendo em conta as zonas em redor, assim como acredito, que em localidades próximas que são bem mais quentes, são reunidas ainda mais condições para mínimas nocturnas mais altas.
Ponta do Sol, tem também mínimas altas, penso que deve se situar numa zona com reflexão térmica nocturna vinda das encostas que lhe ficam próximas ( além de estar abrigada,perto do mar, virada para Sul, na Madeira...).Tal como no caso anterior, existem locais próximos ainda mais quentes.
Avis, tem a particularidade dos níveis de humidade por vezes se apresentarem bastante baixos e Alvega tem acentuadas inversões térmicas, durante uma boa parte do ano que parecem, por vezes, um engano no registo, mas não é.


----------



## digimago (16 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Skizzo disse:


>


se calhar está na altura de alterares os teus dados de extremos de 2009. minima absoluta....
Abraço


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Quanto à estação de Aljezur, duvido que esteja fora da vila. Digo isto, porque a própria vila está num micro-clima, já comprovado pelo termómetro do meu carro. Quando vou passar lá o Natal no Inverno, verifica-se sempre a mesma tendência se vier, por exemplo, de Lagos: Temperatura sempre a baixar até Aljezur, onde se atinge um minímo, e assim que se começa a subir para a planície que vai dar ao Rogil, a temperatura começa a subir também. Já lá apanhei um episódeo de frio, em que saí com 1ºC de Lagos (a 30 km), cheguei a ter -5ºC no centro da vila de Aljezur, e cheguei a casa com -2ºC a apenas 5 minutos de Aljezur, mas em cima da planície.

  Creio que se deve ao facto de a vila ficar numa espécie de buraco entre montes e vales, assim que se sai dele, a temperatura muda logo imenso. Durante o dia é sempre mais quente (principalmente no Verão) que as zonas circundantes. À noite arrefece sempre mais. Deve "acumular" o ar frio e o ar quente muito facilmente, talvez. Não sou um entendido para explicar científicamente. Mas a estação está mesmo dentro da vila!

 Além disso, consigo comprovar que esteve mesmo lá muito frio. A minha avó telefonou para uma amiga de lá, que referiu ter congelado autenticamente um balde com água que tinha deixado do dia anterior para dar ás galinhas de manhã, além da imensa geada.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

belem disse:


> Em relação aos valores de Portimão, já houve gente que disse achar que havia aí algo de errado. Isto é um assunto que já não é de agora.
> Eu contudo, como não tenho conhecimentos práticos sobre o local da estação, acredito nos valores do IM. Penso que representam um local peculiar. Isso tem o seu interesse próprio, para quem gosta de microclimas, sobretudo.



_"algo de errado"_, agora nem tanto, mas até há pouco tempo atrás, questionava-me sobre o porquê de serem declarados determinados valores da temperatura em certos locais, talvez com a ideia de que tais medições deviam representar as condições no centro das localidades e tal não acontecia.

O caso de Portimão não deixa de ser caricato, no mínimo poderá induzir a erro por parte de quem por motivos diversos procura os registos das medições.

A questão dos microclimas desde há muito que me desperta a atenção, mas será que sucede o mesmo com a população em geral?
Não é uma crítica à forma de gestão do organismo oficial, aliás, se o objectivo é também a obtenção de valores das condições em locais próximos das localidades como extremos e daí a eventual necessidade do seu registo para fins específicos, quem sou eu para o questionar!


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

digimago disse:


> se calhar está na altura de alterares os teus dados de extremos de 2009. minima absoluta....
> Abraço



Err e porque razão? Estes são os meus dados, não os de Pedras Rubras. Não fui abaixo dos 5 graus nestes dias mais frescos, por isso a minha minima de 9 de Janeiro mantém-se.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 02:31)

Localização da EMA de Portimão:











Fica colada ao aerodromo, nos Montes do Alvor.
Logo ao lado tem um ribeiro.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

A de Aljezur acho que representa mesmo a Vila, a zona está como foi dito num "buraco" completamente isolada do mar e numa zona abrigada!
Mesmo no Verão, no parque de campismo, já apanhei lá noites muito frias!
É mesmo assim o local! 

A de Portimão sim, está um pouco deslocada e claro tem valores de mínima uns graus abaixo da cidade de Portimão.. Isso sim. Mas olhem que apesar da estação ser mais fria que a cidade, a própria cidade está ali naquela depressão à volta do rio, e também tem mínimas mais baixas que a maior parte do litoral envolvente.. Já lá passei um fim de ano, curiosamente a casa onde fiquei era a 300m do aeródromo!
E se sim, estava ainda mais frio (negativos) nesse sítio, o local onde estive na cidade nessa noite (na marina, portanto mesmo junto ao mar) estava também de certezinha a tocar nos 0º. A própria área de Portimão está numa zona propícia a noites frias e calmas de vento. Aliás já vi mapas de potencial eólico e essa região é das de menos potencial. Tem uma relação.. 
Mas sim, neste caso, embora a cidade seja mais propícia a noites muito frias quando comparado com o resto da região envolvente, a EMA utilizada ainda exagera nisso claro..


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

aljezur partilha com os vales mais "cavados" e virados a oeste/noroeste/sudoeste do litoral alentejano um clima interessante.
pelo facto de estar perto do mar, ocorrem menos horas anuais de calmarias que no vales do interior.
por isso costuma ter, apesar de tudo, dias com maximas e minimas muito altas em qualquer estaçao do ano, mas em noites de calmaria as temperaturas podem descer muito ( ate -5º ) embora nao afectando as maximas que sao sempre amenas


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 13:45)

joseoliveira disse:


> _"algo de errado"_, agora nem tanto, mas até há pouco tempo atrás, questionava-me sobre o porquê de serem declarados determinados valores da temperatura em certos locais, talvez com a ideia de que tais medições deviam representar as condições no centro das localidades e tal não acontecia.
> 
> O caso de Portimão não deixa de ser caricato, no mínimo poderá induzir a erro por parte de quem por motivos diversos procura os registos das medições.
> 
> ...



O caso de Portimão tem que se lhe diga, também achava as suas mínimas bastante baixas, mas após «compreender» a região entendi o fenómeno.
Em relação aos microclimas, penso que o seu estudo é interessante e de facto tem sido negligenciado, mas compreendo a gestão que o IM tem feito.
Acredito até que o próprio IM está a mudar a sua maneira de pensar em relação aos microclimas e que futuramente mais estações aparecerão.
Já em relação aos climatologistas, algum trabalho tem sido desenvolvido em torno da questão microclimatológica, embora muito dos seus registos por vezes são esquecidos ( não por quem se interessa em saber a verdade, como nós, mas por quem acredita no que mais lhe convém) como é o caso do estudo feito na região do Côa, por exemplo.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

stormy disse:


> aljezur partilha com os vales mais "cavados" e virados a oeste/noroeste/sudoeste do litoral alentejano um clima interessante.
> pelo facto de estar perto do mar, ocorrem menos horas anuais de calmarias que no vales do interior.
> por isso costuma ter, apesar de tudo, dias com maximas e minimas muito altas em qualquer estaçao do ano, mas em noites de calmaria as temperaturas podem descer muito ( ate -5º ) embora nao afectando as maximas que sao sempre amenas



Penso que Aljezur, se por um lado tem noites frias, pelo outro não costuma ter dias muito quentes no Verão, salvo raras excepções de Este muito marcado.

Por lá, pelo que tenho visto, curiosamente está como que isolado do mar em termos de arrefecimento nocturno, mas não o suficientemente isolado da brisa de toda a Costa Vicentina em dias de sol de Verão, acabando em média por ter máximas relativamente baixas..


----------



## Geostrofico (16 Dez 2009 às 14:45)

belem disse:


> Em relação aos microclimas, penso que o seu estudo é interessante e de facto tem sido negligenciado, mas compreendo a gestão que o IM tem feito.



O IM está um pouco limitado em termos de colocação das estações. Normalmente a estações estão colocadas em escolas, aerodromos ou outro tipo de instituições onde possa haver alguma segurança para evitar a vandalização do material.
Se não houver uma entidade em que o IM possa confiar a segurança da estação, mesmo que seja um microclima interessante, penso que será opcao do IM escolher outro local


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

Geostrofico disse:


> O IM está um pouco limitado em termos de colocação das estações. Normalmente a estações estão colocadas em escolas, aerodromos ou outro tipo de instituições onde possa haver alguma segurança para evitar a vandalização do material.
> Se não houver uma entidade em que o IM possa confiar a segurança da estação, mesmo que seja um microclima interessante, penso que será opcao do IM escolher outro local



É perfeitamente compreensível tal atitude e obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que Aljezur, se por um lado tem noites frias, pelo outro não costuma ter dias muito quentes no Verão, salvo raras excepções de Este muito marcado.
> 
> Por lá, pelo que tenho visto, curiosamente está como que isolado do mar em termos de arrefecimento nocturno, mas não o suficientemente isolado da brisa de toda a Costa Vicentina em dias de sol de Verão, acabando em média por ter máximas relativamente baixas..



Concordo, pois passo lá muito tempo no Verão. Aljezur em si é mais quente que as zonas em redor, talvez por estar no tal buraco, mas a zona é das mais amenas no Verão do país, muito mais frio que aqui a zona da grande Lisboa, por exemplo. É só uma das razões porque gosto tanto de lá passar o Verão, consigo dormir muito bem, sempre com pelo menos um lençol em cima. Aqui nesta zona de Lisboa é impossível...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Concordo, pois passo lá muito tempo no Verão. Aljezur em si é mais quente que as zonas em redor, talvez por estar no tal buraco, mas a zona é das mais amenas no Verão do país, muito mais frio que aqui a zona da grande Lisboa, por exemplo. É só uma das razões porque gosto tanto de lá passar o Verão, consigo dormir muito bem, sempre com pelo menos um lençol em cima. Aqui nesta zona de Lisboa é impossível...



E a Amadora até é bastante fresca no Verão em relação ao lado Oriental de Lisboa.


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que Aljezur, se por um lado tem noites frias, pelo outro não costuma ter dias muito quentes no Verão, salvo raras excepções de Este muito marcado.
> 
> Por lá, pelo que tenho visto, curiosamente está como que isolado do mar em termos de arrefecimento nocturno, mas não o suficientemente isolado da brisa de toda a Costa Vicentina em dias de sol de Verão, acabando em média por ter máximas relativamente baixas..



nao tem de ser vento de este, pode ser um qqer desde q destrua a inversao.


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

stormy disse:


> nao tem de ser vento de este, pode ser um qqer desde q destrua a inversao.



Estou a falar de dias de calor no Verão.. Que apenas com Leste sustentado cortam a brisa de NW ali na zona....


----------

